# Clarke CWL12D-37"



## JFC (13 Mar 2006)

Just had a credit note from machine mart so looked round and picked up the above model . Whats the forum view on this lathe please ? Good for bowl turning ?
Also as im new to the hand turning world any tips and advise would be helpful .
Thanks in advance ,
Jason .


----------



## treefella83 (13 Mar 2006)

that was my first lathe and i had great fun with it.
i must have abused mine as the motor got louder and louder over time until it rattled its self to death.


----------



## treefella83 (13 Mar 2006)

i must also add that i had it 12 months before i upgraded.
the bed bar is hollow so try not to use force with the handles on the tailstock and the tool rest banjo because my bed bar became slighty oval.
also there are several screws on the under side of the bed bar which hold the single metal track inplace i put a dab of thread lock on these as two of them kept coming loose and to screw them back in i had to unbolt the lathe from the bench.
if i would have treated my first lathe with a bit more care i would have had more fun with it than swearing at it.
i still use my dads lathe when i travel down to see him and its the same as yours .
value for money 10/10


----------

